# Not Aus im Kühlkreislauf



## GGO (27 Mai 2009)

Folgendes Problem:

Aus einem Kühlwasserbecken wird über eine Pumpe Kühlwasser in einen Kühlturm gepumpt. Dort wird das Kühlwasser über Lamellen abgekühlt und läuft zurück in das Kühlwasserbecken. Die Lamellen im Kühlturm werden über einen Lüfter gekühlt.
Die Pumpe schafft ca. 3 bar, das ganze (Wasser) System ist „offen“.

Muss die Anlage einen Not-Aus Kreis haben oder reicht der rot/gelbe Hauptschalter aus? Der Kühlturm ist so konstruiert, das ein hineingreifen in den Lüfterflügel nicht möglich ist.

Wie sieht es mit dem Druckkreislauf aus? Es gibt keine Ventile oder Absperrschieber. Ein Überströmventil oder Druckwächter benötige ich doch nur bei einem geschlossenen Kreislauf, oder Irre ich mich da?

Den einzigen Grund für mich einen Not-Aus einzubauen sehe ich darin, dass bei einem Rohrbruch die Anlage schneller ausgeschaltet werden kann.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

Grüße GGO


----------



## Deltal (27 Mai 2009)

Frage wäre was passiert wenn die Kühlanlage nicht läuft? Kann es da zu Überhitzung/Feuer kommen? Oder wird die Wärmequelle mit dem Not-Aus zusammen abgeschaltet? Es darf keine weitere Gefährung duch einen Not-Aus/Halt entstehen!

Ausm Bauch raus würde ich sagen der Wartungsschalter an der Pumpe reicht. Trotzdem muss eine Gefahren- und Risikoanalyse gemacht werden. (Kann sich z.B. ein Schlauch lösen und jemand heiße Kühlflüssigkeit um die Ohren spritzen? Dann sollte das Ding mit in den Not-Aus/Halt Kreis verbunden werden)

Die Geschichte mit dem "Rohrbruch" könnte man sonst über einen Schwimmer im Tank oder einen Sensor am Einlauf in den Kühlturm erkennen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (27 Mai 2009)

Ich kann nur von unseren Anlagen berichten:

Wir haben ein halbes duzend Kühltürme, an denen mehrere Öfen und Kompressoren hängen. Wir haben in unserem Pumpenhaus und der gesamten Wasserversorgung keinen Not Aus eingebaut. Zum einen kann es so nicht passieren, das irgend ein Spaßvogel den Not Aus "aus versehen" drückt, und zum anderen (was viel wichtiger ist) dauert es ca. 80 Sekunden vom Wasserausfall bis zur Zerstörung der Öfen. Die Kompressoren schalten sich schon selber ab, aber die Restwärme der Öfen geht nicht mal eben weg. 
Am Schaltschrank im Pumpenhaus befinden sich nur mehrere Schlüsselschalter, mit denen Autorisiertes Personal einstellungen vornehmen kann und ein großer Lasttrenner um alles auszuschalten.

Die Rohre kann man mit Mengen- und/oder Durchflußwächtern überwachen. Das einzige, wo ein Not Aus relativ "ungefährlich" ist, ist am Kühlturmlüfter. Die Kühltürme kühlen ja auch ohne Lüfter noch eine weile. Aber wenn man eh nicht reingreifen kann...

Ich weiß ja nicht was gekühlt werden soll, aber eine Not Aus Schaltung mit Bypasssteuerung ist eine möglichkeit, einzelne Anlagenteile mit Not Aus zu versehen. D.h., Not Aus drücken, Bypass auf (z.B. Stadtwasser im offenen Primärkreislauf)....

Aber ob das wirklich notwenig ist, kann dir nur eine Risikoanalyse aufzeigen...

gruß


----------



## Markus (28 Mai 2009)

Also...

1. Jede Maschine muss einen NOT-AUS haben.
Das ist aber der Hauptschalter, den machst du in diesen Fall rot/gelb, nur in schwarz wäre es ein Wartungsschalter.

2. was du meinst sind die rot/gelben pilz taster, das sind aber NOT-HALT!
"NOT-AUS ist falsch und nur ein übersetzungsfehler, in der 13849 wird das auch klargestellt!

Ein NOT-AUS schaltet eine maschine einfach AUS, eine NOT-HALT bringt eine maschine in einen sicheren zustand, das hat nix mit spannungsfrei schalten zu tun, im gegenteil, das ist in machen fällen soger böse und macht die sache nur noch schlimmer - er HÄLT die maschine sicher an.

3. Ein NOT-HALT oder NOT-AUS ist keine schutzunktion!
eine trittmatte, einen schutztüre, eine zustimmtaste oder ein lichtgitter ist eine schutzfunktion, erstere werden betätigt wenn es zu spät ist...


Aufgrund deiner oben gemachten angeben, sage ich dass ein NOT-HALT nicht erforderlich ist. den NOT-AUS hast du zwangsläufig durch den Hauptschalter.

Was die lüfterflügel betrifft:
gibt es wartungstüren oder offnungen die sich ohne werkzeug öffnen lassen?
dan müssen da türschalter hin, auführung dieser sicherheitsfunktion hängt vom gefährdungspotential ab ---> risikobeurteilung

was die drück betrifft:
ein not-aus oder nothalt nutzt die da recht wenig - wie gesagt kannst du ihn nur noch dann betätigen wenn es bereits zu spät ist!

in dem falle müssen konstruktive mittel ergriffen werden.
also überdruckventile oder so - diese müssen je nach gefährrdungspotential auch der jeweileigen kategorie entsprechen.
die normen wie 954 oder 13849 gelten nicth nur für die elektrik, auch für die mechanik, pneumatik, hydraulik, auch hier kann ggf. einen zweikanaligkeit oä erforderlich sein.


grunsätzlich muss so vorgegangen werden:

1. die gefahr konstruktiv verhindern (scheerstelen weg, oder einfach eine kiste darum bauen)

WENN DAS WIRKLICH NICHT GEHT, dann
2. schutzeinrichtugnen abringen (lichtgitter,...)

WENN DAS AUCH NICH GEHT

3. hinweisse durch  unterweisung, betriebsanleitung, piktogramme, warnleuchten,...


aslo den NOT_AUS haste ja, und einen NOT-HALT macht soweit du das beschrieben hast keinen sinn. höchstens dann wenn die analge von den dimensionen her so umfangreich ist das der hauptschalter nicht von überall leicht zugänglich ist.


----------



## b0zzen (4 Juni 2009)

Wie schon gesagt, Not-Aus haste ja mit dem Hauptschalter.
Zugäglichkeit ist dann ja wieder so ein Thema ..

Was Überströmventile betrifft, die Kühltürme und Leitungen sind min. PN6, sie würden also dem Pumpendruck doppelt standhalten. Ein Überstromventil würde dir hier nur was als Pumpenschutz nützen, sollte irgendwo die Leitung dicht sein. So würde die Pumpe dann wenigstens im eigenen Saft laufem, anstatt gegen eine Wand zu drücken.

Bei einem geschlossenen System brauchst du ein Sicherheitsventil, dass "in die Atmosphäre" ablässt.

[OT]
Lasttrennschalter mit rot-gelbem Knebel und Unterspannungsauslöser, der per Pilztaster ausgelöst werden kann, schaltet nur den LAstteil der Anlage. D.h. drückt jemand auf den Taster oder dreht am Hauptschalter, lebt trotzdem die SPS und die restliche Steuerung (PELV) weiter. Sollte schon als Not-Aus durchgehen, oder?
[OT]


----------

